# 1.3 ooths...



## infinity (Sep 1, 2006)

I have two of those *still as yet not 100% sure on species, possible Stagmomantis Limbata* mantids and both were mated, and both laid two very nice perfect first ooths.

I fed them continuously after that expecting 2 more... but instead I got a third EACH.

i.e. they both laid the first perfectly- 100% normal looking ooth... then I got one from each of them that was about a third of the size of the original... explanation?!


----------



## ismart (Sep 2, 2006)

It's possibale that the your two females ran out of sperm to produce full ooths. I have about ten like that. If you still have a male try to remate them.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2006)

> It's possibale that the your two females ran out of sperm to produce full ooths. I have about ten like that. If you still have a male try to remate them.


That is not why. Ooth size typically gets smaller each time.


----------



## shazlew (Sep 8, 2006)

I found with my really old females that the ooths decreased in size!

The last one that my female H meb laid was more bits of ooth rather than your normal!

None hatched so guessing she reached the end of her breeding life!

Lack of sperm wouldnt affect the size of an ooth after all if that was the case unmated females wouldnt have full sized ooths :wink:


----------

